

Don't get bitten by Bitcoins - MechaJDI
http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/11/opinion/angel-bitcoin-currency/index.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+rss%2Fcnn_topstories+%28RSS%3A+Top+Stories%29

======
joshstrange
"I would certainly not trust my life savings to some mysterious computer
algorithm created by shadowy anonymous characters in a system that attracts
underworld types."

Yes, because the central banks' hands are clean and they would never screw
over customers for their own gain.... Oh wait....

I'm not saying Bitcoins are some magical currency that herald a new age of
money but rather this article ignores many of the positives of Bitcoin while
using week arguments to attack it.

